# papers



## luvmydoggies (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought my first 2 Nigerian goats in September 2010. I was told by the breeder that they were in the process of getting papers for the goats. Well its now February 2011 and I still have no papers. I have contacted this breeder repeatedly and have in writing countless entries saying she is still "working on it". However...I still have no papers. Is there anything I can do at this point thru ADGA or am I just sorry out of luck? :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well that's frustrating - yeah not much you can do till the breeder does the application process. I hope she comes through for you soon though :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you get it in writing? I hate to say... if you didn't ... and the breeder was being dishonest........the chances are not good...you need the paperwork to be signed over by the breeder.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im going through this same thing, only im the breeder....I sold a baby, her mom was only registered with ADGA, I wasnt with adga yet so I had to send that in, then they sent her papers back, but the info was wrong, had to send it back, took over 1 month to get it back, then sent a request for a copy so I could send it to ags because I didnt have a herdname with adga, then they never sent it, called and they said its being processed,

Im STILL waiting, its frusterating for me, because I feel horrible but im doing everything I can

Hope you get your papers soon


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had experiences with not getting paperwork...ever. After that one experience, I won't buy any registered animal without the paperwork in hand on day of pickup...unless it is a super nice goat that I am purchasing for non registered price and I trust the owner and have them sign something. 

I hope you get your papers, but don't count on it...there are alot of people out there who do this kind of stuff all the time...on the otherhand, maybe they really are working on it. I don't know what to tell you, other than keep trying.


----------



## luvmydoggies (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I have the breeders emails...but thats about it when it comes to having it in writing. The whole thing is just so frustrating. What would you all do...keep the doeling w/o papers or sell her and start afresh in order to start with a good foundation doe who has papers? I really love this little doeling..and know she comes from good bloodlines...but w/o the papers I really have no way to prove it nor the ability to show her. :-(


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm..that's a tough call. Maybe set a time frame for this breeder to get the papers to you and if you don't have them by then, then sell her. If you have no real need for a non registered goat, then there really is no point to keep her...who knows...the breeder may have no intentions of getting the paperwork to you. Good luck though...I hope you can get them!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont know, Its a tough call to guess if you will get the papers or not. I know how you feel though because in May 2010 I bought an American buckling that was supposed to be registered. Long story short the breeder wont give me contact information for the buck owner, The buckling is grade, His Dam (who I now own) was incorrectly registered because shes actually of American percentage with no faults but shes registered as a grade. So no papers for the buckling and now any bucks from her that should have been American are now grades :sigh: 

I truly hope that the breeders comes through for you and it all works out. Ive been in the same boat on and off all of 2010.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

There's always the option of registering as "Native on Appearance" or "Native on Production". :shrug: Check out those sections of the ADGA handbook.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

farmgirl42 said:


> There's always the option of registering as "Native on Appearance" or "Native on Production". :shrug: Check out those sections of the ADGA handbook.


With Nigerian Dwarfs, the "NOA and NOP" isn't acceptable with ADGA or AGS , I hope that the seller comes through and does the stand up and honest thing by getting those papers to you. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...Liz is right...ADGA doesn't do that...yet...there was a time when they were thinking of it, but I haven't heard any updates with it...that was awhile ago. But right now, they don't have it for nigerians.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone for your responses. I have the breeders emails...but thats about it when it comes to having it in writing. The whole thing is just so frustrating. What would you all do...keep the doeling w/o papers or sell her and start afresh in order to start with a good foundation doe who has papers? I really love this little doeling..and know she comes from good bloodlines...but w/o the papers I really have no way to prove it nor the ability to show her. :-(


 Your welcome.... I'd say.... the e-mails are enough evidence.. don't lose them.....

I'd tell the breeder ....that you bought a registered Doe...and you have to have the papers... because you paid for the Doe that way.... Also... I'd warn her ....that you are going to show the Association..... the e-mails...

that breeder... may get banned... by the association.... if they feel ....she is selling goats under false pretenses.... If she doesn't respond.... then... I would get a certified letter and make her sign for it....... to notify her... that you will take her to small claims court..... to get this issue resolved.... If I paid for a papered goat... I darn sure... want the papers..... If not I want my money back and to return the goat...... fight for your rights....


----------

